# **** trouble!! please help.



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

i've been having 2 of my **** sets dug up every day for the past week.
i've tried every trick i know but he still finds the trap. any tips??


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Is the trap bedded SOLID?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

rip up the trap, and place a new one in the same area just a little ways away from the old location, leave the depression in the ground and add your lure to that depression, when they go to investigate the old trap depression they'll hit your new fresh trap. Also make sure you are bedding hard enough like M*F mentioned.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you sure that it is **** that are digging up your traps? Like mentioned above, put a new "clean" trap behind the one that is there. **** are not the smartest animal out there but they do remember. If a **** digs up your trap he will remember that a trap was there and continue to dig your trap up. Like M*F said make sure your trap is bedded solid. I imagine that is why the trap was dug up to began with. Good luck and keep us posted on the results.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like a fox digging up a **** trap.


----------



## Never_summer (Nov 17, 2006)

Re-set the trap or traps being dug up and set a new trap set without scent a foot or two away. If it is a fox, he will certainly circle the set and that should put and end to that. Or if its a ****, as he is digging up the first trap chances are he is moving when he is digging and you should catch a back leg. Good Luck


----------



## 12178 (Dec 3, 2006)

trapper14 said:


> i've been having 2 of my **** sets dug up every day for the past week.
> i've tried every trick i know but he still finds the trap. any tips??


set another trap less then a foot or so away from it.with out bait. about 8/10inch away from the direction that it is pushed.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

gonehuntin' said:


> Sounds like a fox digging up a **** trap.


i think that would be your problem as well just set another unbaited trap near it and get him


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

thank you i'll let you know what happens


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Leave the traps set that are all ready set. Set two more traps about a foot from the other trap. Then when the **** comes in to dig your trap out he will get caught in a trap he doesnt know about. I had the same problem with a coyote once. I did what I told you and I came back the next morning and had him in all three traps. I caught him by two legs and he rolled over somehow any got caught by the fur on his neck. :lol:


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Not a trapper but if you really want to know whats going on set out a cam or a wildlife eye video camera. Modern technology has its uses.


----------

